# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κόμβος SW1MNF #17751 Αναζήτηση για 2 ΒΒ links

## thodoris84

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά,επιστροφή στην ενεργό δράση.Μετά απο 2 χρόνια παρουσίας στο δίκτυο ως πελάτης ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω level και να περάσω σε επίπεδο BB,μετά απο την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για σύνδεση θα προβώ σε αγορά εξοπλισμού για 2 links,όσοι πιστοι προσέλθετε λοιπόν μετά χαράς να επιτύχουμε νέες μακρυνές ή κοντινές συνδέσεις, η θέση του κόμβου καθώς και το απαραίτητο φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι ανεβασμένο στην σελίδα του κόμβου http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17751

----------


## anman

Eχεις PM!!

----------

